# About.com- Recipes for IBS: Low Carb Main Dishes



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

For those of you who like to cook, but have become afraid to eat due to your IBS, you will be pleased to learn of my new series of "Recipes for IBS". Each article will highlight a different category of recipes and each recipe will have my seal of approval for being "IBS-friendly".

I have decided to start off with some low carb recipes provided by Laura Dolson, About.com Guide to Low Carb Diets. Although there is not a lot of hard research on the subject, I have heard from many IBS patients who found that reducing their intake of carbohydrates resulted in a lessening of symptoms.

My first article will help to answer the question, "What should I cook for dinner?":
Recipes for IBS: Low Carb Main Dishes

Bon appetit!


| Twitter | Newsletter Signup | Forum |

View the full article


----------

